# Yay - Biscuit is home and brilliant!!!



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

We collected Biscuit yesterday afternoon and got home around 6pm. She was good as gold for the 2 hour car journey - very interested in looking out of the window for ten minutes then curled up on a towel between the kids on the back seat and slept the rest of the way home. Straight out into the back garden for a wee 

She's eating and drinking really well and has done everything in the garden so far - mind you we are leaping up at regular intervals, but she already goes to the back door and sits on the mat if she wants to go outside.

She went to bed at midnight in the crate with the door shut fine until 2am when the howling started. Lucy the breeder told us that she would probably wake up and be scared because she wasn't with her siblings so we went downstairs and let her outside with no fuss. Hubby stood there like a lemon in his boxers while she licked his legs but didn't want to do a wee! Back in crate, lights off and back upstairs. She cried for 40 minutes but ignored her and she went back to sleep until 6am when she woke up with urgent squeaks. Shot downstairs and put her outside where she did wees and poos very happily and crate was dry this morning  We are so tired but so happy - she is such a delight, so funny and cheeky and utterly adorable :love-eyes: Here's some photos of the beast - best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

she is a very pretty girl.....enjoy!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrrrrr so cute dx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice little girl you have got there. Deb.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Awwwww She is beautiful - lovely colour


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

shes lovely, love the blue blanket it looks very cosy x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Just looked at the photos of Biscuit and could be a replica of Flo photos! Sleeping with monkey toy, running off with teddy like a naughty little girl and chewing a stick in the garden!

Biscuit looks so much like her sister just slightly darker in colour - the same pretty face and Dumbo ears!!

Wendy and Little Flo xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie! I love the way her tail goes into a little point!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

she is lovely - hope tonight goes well - no doubt yoi have all tired her out today x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is a cutie,what a gorgeous colour!!x


----------



## Vic3112 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aww she is gold like my Maisie!! She is a beauty! xx


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

hi karen

She is a beauty. Fingers crossed i will be in the same situation in a couple of month 

Please please keep posting her development as i will be glued and hopefully pick tons of hints from you 

I love her name 'biscuit' is very cute. 
My sons and i have been discussing names today and 'megatron' is definately suitable according to my 7 yrs old - hmm i dont like so lol.

Good luck with your little beauty

Allyx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Hope you have lots of fun with her 

The sleep deprivation is definitely the worst part but it doesn't last for long so don't worry...... now I sometimes get a lie in til 7am! lol xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gawjussssss


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Lovely pup and lovely pics! Lovely to hear how she is settling in!

allycamcoop, I am giggling over "Megatron", we love Transformers in this house


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. We are exhausted but very happy! 

Had a better night last night - she only half-heartedly cried for 5 minutes when we put her to bed in her crate at 11pm, then total silence until 5.30am when we were woken with urgent howling! Clean, dry crate again and a record 4 wees and 3 poos outside in garden within the space of ten minutes 

We have moved her crate into the living room as during the day she just wants to be with us and yesterday we kept putting her in crate for naps in the kitchen and she simply woke up, trotted to the living room and instantly fell asleep on the floor. Now she goes into her crate for a nap by herself and plays in there with her toys for a while when she wakes up which is much better. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

allycamcoop said:


> hi karen
> 
> She is a beauty. Fingers crossed i will be in the same situation in a couple of month
> 
> ...


Hi Ally

Ha ha, I love the thought of a doggy called Megatron - can you imagine shouting that in the park!! Although perhaps Biteytron might be more appropriate whilst a puppy  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Biscuit is a very pretty girl! Dexter has his crate in the living room too- he just loves to be in the hub of the home.


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

ahh shes so cute, i love her colouring


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah, she is very sweet. I am glad things have started off well,it sounds like you have the perfect puppy!!
We have had Betty for a week and she is a lot of fun but quite naughty.
She sleeps very well and have not soiled her cage but refuses to go in it during the day,she has also decided it is much easier to go to the loo in the house rather than go to the garden( in fact I'm sure she WAITS until she comes back in. All part of the joy of puppy parenthood i suppose. Enjoy


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aaah Biscuit is very cute. have you tried covering her crate over with a towel, it may be the summer morning light that is waking her. we tried it with Maisie (and havent quite been brave enough to give up with it yet!!) i tried to keep her to a routine and get up at 7am every morning with her. Most mornings i end up with match sticks in my eye and trying to coax a very sleepy Maisie out of her warm bed into a rainy summer morning  it really does get easier though and we lover her to bits  x


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Cori still wakes up and cries in the middle of the night... she is 1. we ignore her but it hasn't helped so far....


----------

